# 5000Q idle/fuel problem



## piratejon (Jun 21, 2006)

I recently picked up a 5000 Quattro with turbo and it is pretty fun and exciting to drive. Just recently it started having trouble idling immediately after start - I just put in a brand new battery and the gas tank is full. It cranks normally, catches and fires a few times but dies when it should begin idling. I have been able to get around this by giving it some gas while it struggles, but now the idle seems weak and dips a little too low and i have to coax it with gas. also i can smell gas in the cab, and there is a distinctly noticeable high-pitched whistling coming from somewhere under the hood when the accelerator is depressed about a half inch - not above or below, but only exactly at about 1/2 inch. I am concerned that there may be a fuel system leak somewhere, has anyone experienced similar symptoms and made a useful conclusion from them? I haven't gotten ahold of the bentley manual just yet, but i am familiar enough with VWs from this era, I am hoping there is something I can do to rectify this situation.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 5000Q idle/fuel problem (piratejon)*

This site has lots of good info http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

that is a simply fantastic website. More information than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Ziptar (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: 5000Q idle/fuel problem (piratejon)*

Vacuum Leaks is the first thing to check from what I read.
I have a similar problem with the 90 200TQ I just bought, it takes 10-15 seconds of cranking when cold, idle sputters, and rpms bounce between 500-1100 for 2-3 minutes.
Eliminate leaks first (intake boot??) then check the ISV, cold start valve and warm up regulator.
For 20V engines but basically the same for 10V http://20v.org/engprob.htm


----------



## piratejon (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 5000Q idle/fuel problem (Ziptar)*

Thank you for the links and input!
It turns out, that the throttle body adjustment screw had gone missing ... I don't know how this happened, it was there one day and gone the next, wtf, probably an old replacement that did not fit quite right or something ... I did not expect this, how bizarre. I ordered a replacement from my dealer for $9 and now it idles well and doesn't need coaxing. Hooray!


----------

